# [IMPORTANT] Indian Kanni dog extremely disobedient



## Knight (May 14, 2013)

Hi

I live in the countryside of Salem, India. We have a two year old Kanni dog(a subspecies of the Caravan Hound. See Kanni - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). As we don't live in a city, my dog is free to wander around most of the time. He is well behaved.....usually.

Eg: When we go for walks, he always runs on ahead(we cannot keep him on leash all the time as he is a hound dog)and when we try to pat him or anything, he darts away. He also ignores the "come" command until he realizes that we will leave him behind if he doesn't comply. Even then, he just runs AFTER us, not TO us. He just doesn't care about praise! He will only come TO us if he sees or smells a food treat. 
There are a lot of distractions here. There are other dogs, chickens, cows, goats etc. When we are in out own land, he ignores them all, but when we go out for walks, he runs after everything he sees, ignoring all commands! What do we do? Also he hunts anything possible, and we need to keep paying the locals for dead animals! We earlier used to keep him chained, but he was extremely dull and disturbed, so we ended his ordeal. Now, we chain him whenever he disobeys us or hunts. But after we let him off, he only does it again! And he is way too fast to catch when he is off leash.

Please help! It's becoming a big problem! We are quite fed up with him.


----------



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello Knight, May I ask how much time during the day does your dog spend indoors with you, rather than outdoors?

Also, what have you personally/family taught him to do?

(By the way your English is very good)


tailtickle x


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

Keeping him on a lead should solve most of your problems. Hound dog or not, if you cannot control your dog he shouldn't be off lead! My dog is also a hound dog, she is on lead when there are risks- busy areas, next to a road etc. 

Training your dog to come to you is the most important thing you can train and imperative that you accomplish this before he is allowed off the lead again. To do this you need to make it worth his while to come to you. He will not come because you are the "master" and he is the "dog"- he is opportunistic, hunting while he can- illustrated by the running off and killing your neighbours animals. Why not use a food treat if that will get him to come to you? I see no problem with this, especially so while he is in training! 

I am not saying that you do this, purely using it as an example. If you call a dog and it ignores you, you call it and call it, chase it around and eventually the dog comes to you (or you catch it) then you shout at, reprimand or physically hurt the dog (by striking it or whatever) what does that teach the dog? When you call it, and it comes to you, it will get punished. Make the dog coming to you rewarding and something the dog wants to do. 

And keep him on lead until you can train him otherwise.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Knight said:


> Hi
> 
> I live in the countryside of Salem, India. We have a two year old Kanni dog(a subspecies of the Caravan Hound. See Kanni - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). As we don't live in a city, my dog is free to wander around most of the time. He is well behaved.....usually.
> 
> ...


If he was mine, personally I would invest in a well fitting tracking harness and a long line, that way he can go out for walks exercise his natural instincts to scent and hunt and track, but he cant wander off and ignore you and avoid plus he cant kill anything that he comes into contact with as he will only be able to go to the end of the long line so any prey or animals can run away.

If you cant get any locally you should be able to order them even on the internet and have them delivered perhaps if you have post. (not sure where you are located)

You can get 10M long lines which is 33ft. You can also get something called a flexi giant extendable lead that has wide webbing all the way through so stong.

Clix Long Line Recall Training, 10 m: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Or you can also get flexi giant retractable leads although they are more expensive.

Flexi Giant 8 and 10 metre

They go up to 10M 33ft too.

A he is on a long line too it, should be easier to start teaching him a recall, as he cant run off and ignore you.

Only alternative to chaining him maybe, would be to build him an exercise pen and kennel shelter where he can run around in, if escaping and killing animals is a big problem. As long as he is exercised adequately in between and you take him out a few times or even for one long walk a day, on the long line or flexi, then he should be fine inbetween.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I would guess that a dog who has discovered the massively exciting and self - reinforcing activity of hunting and killing other animals in certain contexts would be very difficult to retrain to become steady around them. The thrill of that would most likely outweigh anything that you had to offer.

In your shoes I'd invest in a harness and line so that he cannot hunt out on walks and just let him free run on your own land, if he doesn't hunt there. You can work on your relationship and in getting a good recall, but a chase recall in a dog who knows the adrenaline of the activity would be extremely challenging I would think.


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree with the other replies, recall training is going to be a challenge, and I too would recommend starting with a long line. 

Just wanted to add that a well fitted basket muzzle is also going to be a wise precaution in my opinion. I am not familiar with your breed, but they look to be similar to some of the sight hound breeds we have. Very often sight hounds are efficient hunters and killers of small animals, so you will often see them running muzzled where it isn't appropriate for them to hunt. This obviously won't prevent a chase, but it will make it much more difficult for your dog to kill other animals, and hence save you some money! With a basket muzzle on your dog can still run, pant, drink and eat training treats.


----------



## Knight (May 14, 2013)

Thanks you everyone for all the help. Hope the problem stops.....


----------



## Knight (May 14, 2013)

tailtickle said:


> Hello Knight, May I ask how much time during the day does your dog spend indoors with you, rather than outdoors?
> 
> Also, what have you personally/family taught him to do?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliment.

We have taught him to shake, sit, lie down, come(this doesn't always get implemented), stay, refuse food from strangers, and a few lesser commands(get up, go, wrong way/this way, home, stream). He also knows the meaning of NO(the exception to this command has been referred to).


----------

